# The ScoopFree™ Automatic Litter Box



## mk1 (Dec 27, 2005)

*The ScoopFree™ Automatic Litter Box*

Has anyone tried this product? Costco has it for sale and I was wondering what anyone's experiences have been with this product.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Heres the link; http://www.costco.com

I don't know nothing about the automatic scoopers and wonder if they really get you out of the dirty work anyhow?


----------



## lyvettely (Jan 4, 2006)

Your better off at cleaning the litter box yourself than buying that automatic cat litter thing. Before I got my cats I asked some of my friends who had cats about this and here were some of the comments I got. One friend said that her automatic cat litter broke. It cost her a lot to get it and sending it back to the manufacturer was a pain in the @#%. Another friend said that it does a secondary job of cleaning and it is always better to clean the litter box yourself. Even though it's a hassle you'll be glad because... 1-you know it's clean and 2-if you want a job done well, you do it yourself. Another friend also told me that her cat was frightened of the noise that it made (apparently the brush that cleans it automatically goes back and forth and makes noise) when it was cleaning. After hearing this from my friends I never got one. I hope this has been helpful... Good luck!


----------



## jafa73 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Don't get it---not worth it!!!*

I got the auto litter box and I am sorry I did!!!! Here are some reasons against it:
The litter pan is very small

The scooper sometimes flung pieces of poop across the room when it got caught on the scooper

The motor is loud enough to scare the cat (the cat started peeing on a rug in the bathroom and stopped when I got rid of the automatic litter box)

Does not save time- it was time consuming to clean the poop depository every two or three days

Avoid the $120 mistake I made!!!!


----------



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

ya, my boyfriend works at a place that sells those litter boxes and says they get returned all the time for not working and what have you.

my advice- get a "litter locker." i have 3 kittens and that thing has saved my apartment. it makes cleaning out the litter box all that much easier and less of a hassle.


----------



## mk1 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the good advice. Will manage without it. E


----------



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

I've had a LitterMaid *Mega *for well over 2 years now. No problems whatsoever. My cat likes it and we love it. The benefits are four-fold:

1- no more daily scooping
2- Easy cleaning.
3- Litter area always clean and clear of kitty waste.
4- A clean litter box means a cleaner/healthier cat + cleaner healthier house and owners.

If mine ever breaks, I'm buying another one that same day.

Make sure you get the "Mega" model. I've heard that the smaller versions break down because of the smaller motor. 
http://www.littermaid.com/showproduct.asp?prodID=1


----------



## bushygoose (Jan 24, 2006)

*no luck with automatics.*

I have went through 3 littlermaids in a one year time span. I am currently on my 4th one and its only because I had to write to the company and complain.  

Personally I think its just as much work as a regular litter box except its not a daily chore. Instead you have to make sure it doesn't backup or the motor will keep running. The poop containers fill up quickly which can cause a yucky mess. 

I have had problems with my cats not using it once the containers filled up. Not sure why. The litter box itself was clean just the container was filled.


----------



## threecats (Jan 8, 2004)

I read somewhere that the autolitter boxes aren't worth the cost as you still have to clear them at some point, and they often break down.

We use newspaper lining and shredded newspaper (soya-based inks) at home in 5 open pans. It takes us less than 5 minutes to throw out the whole lot of soiled newspapers and refill the linings and shred more newspaper for the cats.


----------



## KittyKrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

My sister recently got a littermaid and likes it so far. It took her cat a little while to get used to it, but now she is using it. However, my 3 year old nephew thought the automatic scooping was so neat he started playing in the litter box just so he could see it work.  


Anyhow, to me personally, I think it costs too much.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I've used the Littermaid for eight years. It's the best buy I've ever made. No odor, no scooping, much less work! Look for special buys on Ebay. You can save a lot of money. 

Be sure to get the mega size if you have more than one cat, and don't overfill it.


----------

